# Misfire at WOT and high boost conditions.



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just started this morning. 2008 Passat 2.0T FSI. APR Stage I tuned since new and I am the only owner. Under boost above 15 PSI at WOT it loses one cylinder completely. The whole car shakes in 6th gear (6 MT). Check engine light flashes briefly while the dead cylinder condition exists and briefly thereafter. 

What's the most likely cause? Spark plugs? Losing a coil? Clogged/dirty intake valves? Fuel pressure problem? Max boost observed is still 20 PSI. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

65,500 miles

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandman333 said:


> Just started this morning. 2008 Passat 2.0T FSI. APR Stage I tuned since new and I am the only owner. Under boost above 15 PSI at WOT it loses one cylinder completely. The whole car shakes in 6th gear (6 MT). Check engine light flashes briefly while the dead cylinder condition exists and briefly thereafter.
> 
> What's the most likely cause? Spark plugs? Losing a coil? Clogged/dirty intake valves? Fuel pressure problem? Max boost observed is still 20 PSI.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sounds to me like you already know the check list - are you asking if there's anything else to check?

I assume you have vagcom since you know it's only on cylinder, but if you're just using an ODBII reader you may want to invest in one... 

Start by moving the coil pack from the bad cylinder to another and see if the problem follows. If it doesn't pull the plugs and see if they're ok.

My money's on a bad coil pack.. but let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

No, no VAG-COM. That's on the list to buy though. Given the RPM and the vibration felt it's just my estimate that it's only one cylinder. I've noticed what feels like a repeated misfire at idle over the last few months too. Mileage is still good. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandman333 said:


> No, no VAG-COM. That's on the list to buy though. Given the RPM and the vibration felt it's just my estimate that it's only one cylinder. I've noticed what feels like a repeated misfire at idle over the last few months too. Mileage is still good.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Well then, it may very well be something more serious like cam follower or fuel pump.

You really need to track down someone with vagcom. I'm not sure the best way to find someone in your area with one but I bet it starts with knowing where you are. 

The only things you can test/check without being able to log the vehicle is the cam follower and the sparks (unless you just want to go buy new coil packs).


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm near Champaign, IL. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

pull plugs and replace, its time anyways. take car to dealer and let them do the coil pack recall. that narrows it down.

after that, check cam follower. I'd bet more spark related though, since its not a lack of power/ limp mode, but more of a one cylinder misfire, as you described it.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Coil pack recall?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Definitely not a lack of power, other than the dead cylinder fall off. I got a recall notice, something about the intake runner valve. Have not had that done. How thorough is the dealer intake valve cleaning?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Also, I still have nearly 20 in Hg vacuum at idle. This really feels like a spark issue. I guess my first step is to pull the plugs. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Called the dealer. Ran a recall check by VIN and there are none for coil packs. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, a ton of people got stuff in the mail regarding coil pack recalls. they replace them for free if they are the bad ones. Hell, I have one sitting in my filing cabinet somewhere, next to the other 10 things from audi telling me i have recalls and crap for my car.

regardless, pull plugs.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

What's the most recommended plug for a BPY engine?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

google it. alot of recommendations out there. personally, I change my plugs every other oil change, so i go with cheap coppers. I personally love copper plugs. cheap, burn hot, keep cool, and will melt way before temps in the cylinder can do very serious damage.

also, gap between 0.28 and 0.32

I go with 0.28.


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandman333 said:


> What's the most recommended plug for a BPY engine?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


*stands back and waits for the argument to begin.*

Even with all the crap done to my car (My engine is BPY), I still run stock plugs. (and change them every 20k or so)

I know many people here swear by the NGK BKR7EIX, so if you're looking for something other than stock that would be the route to go.

Edit: If you are interested in copper, the NGK coppers are BKR7E


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

If anyone has recall info for coil packs on a 2008 BPY engine could you please post it? Thanks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

autolite ftw. i pay like $1 and some change per plug. soooo cheap, and easy to gap to what i need it to be. been through like 6 sets now and all look great coming out.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I've seen BKR6EIX listed as being the same heat range as stock. We do have cold winters here. Hot summers too. Will this plug work? Less than $7 @ my local auto parts store. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I should mention, dealer said there were 3 engine related recalls. IMRC motor, PCV, and the other I don't remember. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Went down to Wally world and picked up some APP3923DP2 plugs for cheap; less than $8 for a 2 pack. Ill toss them in tomorrow and hopefully will find that was the problem....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Swapped in the new plugs. The old plugs all looked perfectly normal with very little wear for almost 66K miles.

New plugs did not completely solve the problem, but did greatly reduce it. Instead of misfiring on every cycle at WOT above 17 PSI, I only get the occasional misfire under those conditions now.

I'm fairly sure at this point that I have at least one coil on the way out. WOT and high boost is the most difficult condition for the plugs and coils to fire. I think if I were not chipped I would likely not have noticed it yet, but it would only have been a matter if time.

Another interesting note, at cold start and before the O2 sensors get up to operating temp and the engine goes into closed loop mode, there is no misfire under any condition. I'm still convinced it's a coil though. I think the new plugs are just a little easier to fire so that it masks the bad coil enough to make most of the problem go away. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I doubt I will get any warranty or recall consideration from VW. Someone got a good source for coils at a reasonable price?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

compare prices from different places. i got the red packs from [email protected] a while back.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just ordered from www.1stvwparts.com. Part number 07K-905-715-F. $15.37 each.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just pulled the coils again. Found a thread on here that talked about oil getting down along side the coil shaft and shorting them out. Remembered seeing some brown goo on the metal shaft part of each coil. Cleaned it off but haven't had a test drive yet. Picture below shows the stock part number, 06F905115F. 











Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Wiping the goo off didn't fix anything. New coils will be here Wednesday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm happy to report that replacing the coils fixed the misfire completely. Unfortunately it was at my expense as per my VIN there was never a recall for ignition coils on my car. It seems VW has a long history of poor quality ignition coils (direct coil on plug engines). I don't see the same degree of problems from other manufacturers. Just a VW weakness I guess. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad you fixed the problem. :thumbup:


----------

